# ETA



## Perrito

ETA: en castellano, ¿se usa en feminino o masculino?  Es decir, El ETA o la ETA.  Me refiero al bando del País Vasco.  

Gracias,
Goyo


----------



## leo3749

He escuchado: la ETA. Esperemos a ver que dicen los vascos.
Aunque se usa sin artículo por lo general.


----------



## Perrito

Sí, gracias, lo acabo de verificar.  

Greg


----------



## Aviador

A mí me parece que normalmente no se usa el artículo: _La Audiencia mantiene la colaboración con ETA a los imputados de 'Faisán'_ (titular de _El mundo_ de España).

Saludos.


----------



## Perrito

Sí, sí, pero hay veces cuando hay que usarlo.  Déjame pensar...o qué género tendrá, masculino o femenino, es decir: ETA es malo, mala, etc...

De todas formas, creo que lo tengo solucionado, es femenino.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí (Rep. Argentina), cuando usan el artículo, va en femenino: *la* ETA.
Y aquí te dejo un enlace donde también aparece *la* ETA.


----------



## Aviador

Ya veo. Sin embargo, obligado a elegir un género, optaría por el femenino, ya que normalmente se refieren a ETA como *una organización*.

Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

También, y más frecuentemente que "organización", se llama "banda armada".

Sin duda en femenino, nunca he visto ni oído "el ETA". Si acaso unido a otras formas como "grupo terrorista ETA", pero jamás con las siglas.


----------



## Avoenchanteur

Buenas noches,
Según el contexto, ETA o la ETA en nuestra tierra, nunca "el ETA" -


----------



## clares3

Hola
Todo en ETA conduce a su carácter femenino; organización terrorista, banda armada, organización criminal, etc. Su significado original (Pa´´is vasco y libertad se feminiza por constituir una organización.
En los 60 decíamos "la ETA". Hoy, usar el artículo ha quedado como distintivo de posiciones conservadoras.


----------



## murciana

clares3 said:


> Hoy, usar el artículo ha quedado como distintivo de posiciones conservadoras.


¡¿En serio?!


----------



## clares3

murciana said:


> ¡¿En serio?!


El asunto bordea los límites de lo tolerable en el foro pero una prueba en Google te convencerá del sesgo de quienes hoy dicen "la ETA".


----------



## murciana

clares3 said:


> El asunto bordea los límites de lo tolerable en el foro pero una prueba en Google te convencerá del sesgo de quienes hoy dicen "la ETA".


Difiero en tu distinción según parámetros conservadores o no; para mí el uso del artículo tiene otro matiz que se explica en el artículo que por casualidad acabo de descubrir en Google siguiendo tu sugerencia…, pero como tú dices, no creo que sea tema de este foro.
 
http://www.antonioburgos.com/epoca/775/burgo776.html
 
Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Sospecho cuál puede ser la explicación de ese uso:

Salvo en ciertas regiones españolas donde es generalizado, el uso de artículo + nombre propio (por ejemplo "la Juana", "el Jose") suena a habla vulgar. Decir "la ETA" podría ser una forma de darle un carácter inferior.


----------



## Jonno

Había escrito mi mensaje antes de leer el de Murciana 

De acuerdo con que el uso de "el" va por ahí (aunque creo que el autor se va mucho por las ramas), pero también está relacionado con lo que yo digo. El uso del artículo no se limita al entorno de la delincuencia, aunque en este entorno está generalizado por lo que comentaba yo del habla vulgar.


----------



## Quiviscumque

No sé, no sé, estimados foreros... Eso del artículo con acrónimos (y ETA lo es) no lo tengo claro. A ver, señalad la opción que preferís y a continuación contad el número de aes y de bes:

1. 
a) La sede de ONU está en Nueva York.
b) La sede de la ONU está en Nueva York.

2.
a) IRA acordó una tregua.
b) El IRA acordó una tregua.

3. (Para argentinos)
a) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  CGT.
b) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  la CGT.

4. (Para  españoles)
a) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  UGT.
b) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  la UGT.


----------



## Jonno

A mi me suena perfectamente "Está afiliado a UGT". Pongo CCOO, ELA, LAB, etc. y me sigue sonando perfectamente bien sin artículo.

Lo mismo con multitud de siglas y acrónimos. Lo que no quita que con otros me suene mejor con artículo. Pero no veo ni una mayoría ni una norma.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, quizás la norma sea cómo lo decimos en toda su extensión.

Decimos "afiliado a Comisiones Obreras" y no "a las Comisiones Obreras", pero sí decimos "La sede de la Organización de Naciones Unidas", nunca jamás "La sede de Organización de Naciones Unidas".


----------



## Lurrezko

Jonno said:


> A mi me suena perfectamente "Está afiliado a UGT". Pongo CCOO, ELA, LAB, etc. y me sigue sonando perfectamente bien sin artículo.
> 
> Lo mismo con multitud de siglas y acrónimos. Lo que no quita que con otros me suene mejor con artículo. Pero no veo ni una mayoría ni una norma.



Me ocurre lo mismo. Yo uso indistintamente *ETA* y *la ETA*, y juro que estoy lejos de ser conservador, palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Me ocurre lo mismo. Yo uso indistintamente *ETA* y *la ETA*, y juro que estoy lejos de ser conservador, palabrita del niño Jesús.


 

A mí me ocurre igual pero, sin embargo, creo comprender el matiz que sugería Clares. Y es que a veces, cuando buscas canales en TV, caes en alguno de esos ultraconservadores que tanto han profilerado últimamente. Y en la tertulia infinita que parece constituir su programación, es frecuente escuchar a los participantes (todos, por supuesto, más de derechas que el grifo del agua fría) hablar de *la* ETA. Siempre, sí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> A mí me ocurre igual pero, sin embargo, creo comprender el matiz que sugería Clares. Y es que a veces, cuando buscas canales en TV, caes en alguno de esos ultraconservadores que tanto han profilerado últimamente. Y en la tertulia infinita que parece constituir su programación, es frecuente escuchar a los participantes (todos, por supuesto, más de derechas que el grifo del agua fría) hablar de *la* ETA. Siempre, sí.



Sí, sí, puede ser. Es que no frecuento esos infiernos...


----------



## Fernando

Quiviscumque said:


> 1.
> a) La sede de ONU está en Nueva York. NUNCA
> b) La sede de la ONU está en Nueva York. SIEMPRE
> 
> 2.
> a) IRA acordó una tregua. NUNCA
> b) El IRA acordó una tregua. SIEMPRE
> 
> 3. (Para argentinos) (vale, pero en España también hay una CGT).
> a) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  CGT. DEPENDE
> b) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  la CGT. DEPENDE
> 
> 4. (Para  españoles)
> a) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  UGT. DEPENDE
> b) Un amigo mío está afiliado a  la UGT. DEPENDE



Utilizando los ejemplos que da Quiviscumque, yo digo siempre "la ONU" y no tengo ningún problema con dicha sacrosanta organización.

Con la ETA los tengo todos y también utilizo casi siempre "la". Nunca se dice que "OTAN hizo esto o aquello" sino "la OTAN", independientemente de la adscripción política.

No veo regla. En algunos casos prima la palabra "organización" y siempre van con "la" (UNESCO, ONU, etc.) o el partido (el PP, el PSOE, etc.) mientras que en  otros se omite (EE.UU. -no siempre-, CC.OO., etc.) y no veo especial "cariño" u odio.

Yo suelo ser menos sutil: la pxxx ETA, los hijos de XXXX de la ETA, etc. Los de pueblo somos así.


----------



## utrerana

Eso de en ciertas regiones que se usa el artículo antes de nombre propio... un poco chino japonés ¿no?, sea cual fuere la región,no se debe poner artículo delante de nombre propio, hasta duele el oido al escucharlo o los ojos al leerlo y no creo que sea habitual en algunas regiones, sino en personas que usan mal la lengua, sean de donde sea.
Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

utrerana said:


> Eso de en ciertas regiones que se usa el artículo antes de nombre propio... un poco chino japonés ¿no?, sea cual fuere la región,no se debe poner artículo delante de nombre propio, hasta duele el oido al escucharlo o los ojos al leerlo y no creo que sea habitual en algunas regiones, sino en personas que usan mal la lengua, sean de donde sea.
> Un saludo.



El DPD no piensa lo mismo. Como siempre, hay que ser prudente con las generalizaciones:

_4. Uso con antropónimos. En la lengua culta, los nombres propios de persona se emplean normalmente sin artículo: Juan es un tipo simpático; No he visto a María desde el mes pasado. La anteposición del artículo, en estos casos, suele ser propia del habla popular: «Un señor mayor chiquiaba mucho a la María» (Medina Cosas [Méx. 1990]). No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante nombres de mujer: «Creo que las mujeres siguen siendo estupendas periodistas. Está la Patricia Verdugo, la Patricia Politzer» (Hoy [Chile] 8-14.12.97). La anteposición del artículo al nombre propio es obligatoria cuando este se usa en plural, con finalidad generalizadora: «Los Curros no tienen problemas y los Pacos sí» (Vanguardia [Esp.] 30.7.95); o cuando, en singular, el nombre propio va seguido de complementos especificativos o lleva un calificativo antepuesto: «El Pablo que yo conocía existió» (Pavlovsky Pablo [Arg. 1987]); «Como decía el gran Antonio Mingote en cierta ocasión [...]: “Al cielo, lo que se dice ir al cielo, iremos los de siempre”» (Ussía Tratado III [Esp. 1995]). Por otra parte, en todo el ámbito hispánico es habitual que los apellidos de mujeres célebres vayan precedidos de artículo: «La Caballé preparó un recital “no demasiado largo”» (Abc [Esp.] 14.10.86)._


----------



## Agró

utrerana said:


> Eso de en ciertas regiones que se usa el artículo antes de nombre propio... un poco chino japonés ¿no?, sea cual fuere la región,no se debe poner artículo delante de nombre propio, hasta duele el oido al escucharlo o los ojos al leerlo y no creo que sea habitual en algunas regiones, sino en personas que usan mal la lengua, sean de donde sea.
> Un saludo.


Eso mismo me pasa a mí cuando veo ETA u Osasuna con artículo (normalmente el femenino "la" en el primer caso y el masculino "el" en el segundo). Me duelen los ojos y aún más los oídos. La razón de su uso es clara. El hablante intuye la palabra "organización" o "banda" (no expresa) y hace concordar el artículo; lo mismo pasa con "el" (_ejército_) IRA. Los de esta zona sabemos que el artículo de la lengua original (vasco) ya está presente, tanto en el acrónimo (Euskadi 'Ta Askatasun*a*) como en el nombre del equipo de fútbol (Osasun*a*); se trata de la -*a* que he marcado en negrita. Esto no tienen por qué saberlo los que desconocen cómo funciona el vasco, evidentemente, por lo que no es un error, ni leve ni grave, pero así están las cosas, nos suena muy mal.


----------



## utrerana

Lurrezco, él habla de regiones ( ahora no tengo el contenido a la vista y no puedo decir si se refiere a regiones españolas o no) y tu hablas de  zonas  del ámbito hispano.
_No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por  ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla  culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante  nombres de mujer:_


----------



## Lurrezko

utrerana said:


> Lurrezco, él habla de regiones ( ahora no tengo el contenido a la vista y no puedo decir si se refiere a regiones españolas o no) y tu hablas de  zonas  del ámbito hispano.
> _No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por  ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla  culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante  nombres de mujer:_



Y tú hablas de 





> personas que usan mal la lengua, sean de donde sea.



Saludos


----------



## utrerana

Me referia a las españolas que viven en España.


----------



## Jonno

Una cosa es que sea correcto o no... y otra muy diferente que se haga mayoritariamente y que por ello a la mayoría no *suene* mal 

Por ejemplo, en Cataluña es extremadamente común y a la mayoría de los catalanes no les sonará raro (quizás por influencia del catalán, no lo sé) ni vulgar. Sin embargo a los de fuera de Cataluña nos llama mucho más la atención ese uso tan común del artículo + nombre propio de los catalanes.

Es a eso a lo que me refería cuando dije "Salvo en ciertas regiones españolas donde es generalizado, suena vulgar". Si la mayoría de la gente de esa región utiliza artículo+nombre propio habitualmente, para ellos no hay ningún matiz añadido a usar "la ETA" frente a usar "ETA".


----------



## Lurrezko

Jonno said:


> Una cosa es que sea correcto o no... y otra muy diferente que se haga mayoritariamente y que por ello a la mayoría no *suene* mal
> 
> Por ejemplo, en Cataluña es extremadamente común y a la mayoría de los catalanes no les sonará raro (quizás por influencia del catalán, no lo sé) ni vulgar. Sin embargo a los de fuera de Cataluña nos llama mucho más la atención ese uso tan común del artículo + nombre propio de los catalanes.
> 
> Es a eso a lo que me refería cuando dije "Salvo en ciertas regiones españolas donde es generalizado, suena vulgar". Si la mayoría de la gente de esa región utiliza artículo+nombre propio habitualmente, para ellos no hay ningún matiz añadido a usar "la ETA" frente a usar "ETA".



Es una interferencia del catalán, desde luego. El DPD no dice que sea incorrecto, sino que es *vulgar*... en los sitios donde es vulgar, claro. En cualquier caso, aquí hablamos de siglas: no creo que sea un catalanismo usar la ETA, igual que la ONU o la RAE.


----------



## Jonno

> no creo que sea un catalanismo usar la ETA


No, no digo que sea un catalanismo. Digo que el catalán medio no usaría "la ETA" con sentido despectivo ni con matices diferentes que "ETA"... porque la+nombre propio es de uso habitual allí (independientemente de que sea correcto, vulgar, verde, o con pintas )

Cuando lo comenté no mencioné específicamente Cataluña porque no es importante. Sólo quería decir que en ciertas zonas (da lo mismo cuáles) no suena vulgar. Pero como Utrerana lo ha sacado de nuevo, aunque no sea un detalle importante, requería explicación


----------



## Quiviscumque

Agró said:


> [...]Los de esta zona sabemos que el artículo de la lengua original (vasco) ya está presente, tanto en el acrónimo (Euskadi 'Ta Askatasun*a*) como en el nombre del equipo de fútbol (Osasun*a*); se trata de la -*a* que he marcado en negrita. Esto no tienen por qué saberlo los que desconocen cómo funciona el vasco, evidentemente, por lo que no es un error, ni leve ni grave, pero así están las cosas, nos suena muy mal.



Algo así intuía, aunque por mi desconocimiento del vasco no me atreví a decirlo. Eso explicaría la frecuente omisión del artículo con "ETA". Pero dime, estimado Agró, antes de que venga un cruel moderador, ¿cómo explicaríamos la omisión con UGT?


----------



## ErOtto

Quiviscumque said:


> ¿cómo explicaríamos la omisión con UGT?


 
Con mucho palabro de relleno, porque es una batalla perdida. 

Siempre será la UGT, la ONU, la FAO o la RAE ... el IRA, el TALGO, el FMI.

Del DPD:



> *4.* *Género.* Las siglas adoptan el género de la palabra que constituye el núcleo de la expresión abreviada, que normalmente ocupa el primer lugar en la denominación: _*el FMI*,_ por _el_ «Fondo»_ Monetario Internacional;_ _*la OEA*__,_ por _la_ «Organización»_ de Estados Americanos;_ _*la Unesco*__,_ por _la_ _United Nations__ Educational, Scientific and Cultural _«Organization» (‘Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura’). Las siglas son una excepción a la regla que obliga a utilizar la forma _el_ del artículo cuando la palabra femenina que sigue comienza por /a/ tónica (→</SPAN> el, 2.1 y 2.3a); así, se dice _*la AFE*_ (y no _el AFE_), por «Asociación» _de Futbolistas Españoles, _ya que la palabra _asociación_ no comienza por /a/ tónica.


 

La única excepción que me viene a la mente es *el *AVE, puesto que aunque la sigla corresponde a Alta Velocidad Española y, por tanto, debería ser la AVE, se suele relacionar con *el tren *de alta velocidad.


Saludos
Er


----------



## Cebolleta

Agró said:


> Eso mismo me pasa a mí cuando veo ETA u Osasuna con artículo (normalmente el femenino "la" en el primer caso y el masculino "el" en el segundo). Me duelen los ojos y aún más los oídos. La razón de su uso es clara. El hablante intuye la palabra "organización" o "banda" (no expresa) y hace concordar el artículo; lo mismo pasa con "el" (_ejército_) IRA. Los de esta zona sabemos que el artículo de la lengua original (vasco) ya está presente, tanto en el acrónimo (Euskadi 'Ta Askatasun*a*) como en el nombre del equipo de fútbol (Osasun*a*); se trata de la -*a* que he marcado en negrita. Esto no tienen por qué saberlo los que desconocen cómo funciona el vasco, evidentemente, por lo que no es un error, ni leve ni grave, pero así están las cosas, nos suena muy mal.



A mí, como navarro, tamben me duelen los ojos y los oídos cuando veo u oigo "el Osasuna" en vez de "Osasuna", pero en el caso de ETA ambas posibilidades me parecen normales y "correctas".


----------



## Popescu

Agró said:


> Eso mismo me pasa a mí cuando veo ETA u Osasuna con artículo (normalmente el femenino "la" en el primer caso y el masculino "el" en el segundo). Me duelen los ojos y aún más los oídos. La razón de su uso es clara. El hablante intuye la palabra "organización" o "banda" (no expresa) y hace concordar el artículo; lo mismo pasa con "el" (_ejército_) IRA. Los de esta zona sabemos que el artículo de la lengua original (vasco) ya está presente, tanto en el acrónimo (Euskadi 'Ta Askatasun*a*) como en el nombre del equipo de fútbol (Osasun*a*); se trata de la -*a* que he marcado en negrita. Esto no tienen por qué saberlo los que desconocen cómo funciona el vasco, evidentemente, por lo que no es un error, ni leve ni grave, pero así están las cosas, nos suena muy mal.



Pues mira en el caso de la ETA, se decía antes pero ahora está pasado de moda y lo utilizan muy pocas personas, en cambio con el IRA yo lo he escuchado siempre con el artículo delante.

Lo que me sorprende es que digas que por estas tierras suena mal por que ya va implicito en la "a" final de askatasuna y seas de Tudela jaja


----------



## Agró

Popescu said:


> Lo que me sorprende es que digas que por estas tierras suena mal por que ya va implicito en la "a" final de askatasuna y seas de Tudela jaja



Esa es mi suposición (para explicar la omisión del artículo).

Respecto a lo de "ser de Tudela", ¿qué tiene que ver? No soy de Tudela, solo vivo aquí, pero aunque así fuera, ¿"ser de Tudela" excluye saber euskera?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En estos temas queines imponen la norma son los medios, la prensa, la televisión.

Cuando desgraciadamente empezó el terrorismo de ETA los medios "la Eta".
Como "la URSS, la ONU o la FAO.
Se seguía una lógica general del español.

Los medios, en los años 70 y adelante empezaron con lo de ETA sin artículo, seguramente desde el País Vasco, por aquello que ya habéis comentado de que el artículo va implícito en euskera, pero desde mi punto de vista si estamos hablando español deberíamos seguir la lógica del idioma español.
En ruso no hay artículos y decimos el KGB.

Actualmente, prácticamente todo el mundo dice ETA sin artículo, excepto los medios más derechosos, que son los mismos que se niegan a decir Generalitat o Euskadi.
Es un modo de negarle legitimidad a un término proveniente de otro idioma que detestan.

Sin embargo, a mí me gustaría abstraerme de todo prejuicio de caracter político en este asunto, cosa imposible en este país, seguir la lógica del idioma español y decir "la ETA". Aun así, yo sigo la corriente general y digo ETA sin artículo.


----------



## Agró

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Los medios, en los años 70 y adelante empezaron con lo de ETA sin artículo, seguramente desde el País Vasco, por aquello que ya habéis comentado de que el artículo va implícito en euskera, pero desde mi punto de vista si estamos hablando español deberíamos seguir la lógica del idioma español.
> En ruso no hay artículos y decimos la URSS o el KGB.


No estoy seguro de que se trate de lo mismo (porque no sé nada de ruso). En euskera sí hay artículo, precisamente la -a final. El problema es que estamos usando palabras procedentes de otro idioma que llevan en sí mismas rasgos propios que 'colisionan' con los de la otra lengua. 

Imaginemos una casa de comidas que se llama "La Trattoria"; ¿qué diríamos:

Esta noche cenamos en *la *"La Trattoria", 
o bien
Esta noche cenamos en "La Trattoria"?


----------



## Jonno

No es lo mismo, porque en el caso de "la La Trattoria" un hispanohablante reconoce el artículo, y aunque no lo reconozca evita la cacofonía la-la, aunque no sepa ni una palabra de italiano.

En el caso del euskera, nadie que no lo conozca sabe que -a y -ak son el artículo y el plural. Y no creo que "ETA" en su día fuera una palabra exclusiva del País Vasco como para que se difundiera mucho más tarde fuera de él diferenciando los usos.


Yo creo que en el caso de ETA no hay más vueltas que darle: por la razón que sea se ha usado sin artículo, como tantos otros acrónimos y siglas: UGT, CCOO, TVE, CEPSA... No es común decir "la TVE" o "la CEPSA", aunque sepa que son nombres en castellano que significan "Televisión Española" o "Compañía Española de Petróleos, Sociedad Anónima".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Yo creo que Jonno tiene razón en que hay ejemplos para todo y no hay un patrón racional.
Creo sin embargo que Agró tiene razón en la influencia del euskera. Los propios vascos serían los que empezaron a decir "ETA" sin artículo por considerarlo redundante y los demás siguieron la tendencia.

Ya que va de ejemplos, en sueco el artículo definido se pospone al nombre, igual que en euskera.
Hus (casa) Huset ( la casa).

En una guía en español que tengo de Suecia hablan de "El Nordiska Museet" , "el  Moderna Museet", el "Globen"
Los hispanohablantes no tenemos por qué saber que en sueco "Museet" o "Globen" ya llevan el artículo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo no consigo encontrar una regla para el uso del artículo con las siglas. Para mí, por ejemplo, un político puede ser *del* PSOE, *del* PP pero* de* CIU, sin que sepa por qué ante esta última sigla omito el artículo. Por lo demás, y aunque comprendo bien lo que apunta Agró, soy vascohablante y cuando hablo en español digo *la* ETA y *el* Aberri Eguna, aunque ambos conceptos incluyan el artículo en la lengua original.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo no consigo encontrar una regla para el uso del artículo con las siglas. Para mí, por ejemplo, un político puede ser *del* PSOE, *del* PP pero* de* CIU, sin que sepa por qué ante esta última sigla omito el artículo. Por lo demás, y aunque comprendo bien lo que apunta Agró, soy vascohablante y cuando hablo en español digo *la* ETA y *el* Aberri Eguna, aunque ambos conceptos incluyan el artículo en la lengua original.



Yo también digo el _Aberri eguna_ y el _Baztandarren biltzarra_..., pero no la ETA, y no sé por qué.


----------



## Fernando

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Actualmente, prácticamente todo el mundo dice ETA sin artículo, excepto los medios más derechosos, que son los mismos que se niegan a decir Generalitat o Euskadi.
> Es un modo de negarle legitimidad a un término proveniente de otro idioma que detestan.



Discrepo.

Para mí no hay ningún matiz político. Buscando en Google "la ETA", de las 10 primeras apariciones, una es de "El Mundo", pero las otras 9 son de medios NO españoles sino suramericanos y LA (las mayúsculas son intencionadas) BBC (entiendo que en una traducción al español).

En las siguientes 10, 6 las identifico como españolas, de las que una es de la Voz de Galicia (¿centro, centro derecha?), otra de La Vanguardia y otra es de ¡Cadena SER!.

Incluso asumiendo que los medios "más derechosos"  puedan detestar el vasco, precisamente por eso ni en broma saben si ETA lleva artículo o no (el 90% de la población ni sabe qué significa).

Así que podéis decir con tranquilidad "la ETA" o "ETA" sin ser acusados de fachas o comecuras, respectivamente.


----------



## Jonno

Mirando hemerotecas como la del ABC se puede comprobar que "la ETA" aparece apenas 519 páginas frente a las 14.000 de "ETA". No todas esas 14.000 se refieren a ETA porque hay muchas erratas (debidas al OCR de los periódicos antiguos) e incluso textos en euskera (y en este idioma "eta" es la conjunción copulativa "y", así que es bastante frecuente)... Y sin embargo creo sinceramente que es más debido al seguimiento de los libros de estilo, porque en las tertulias de radio y televisión la gente habla sin un guión, y sí se notan matices.


----------



## Tomby

Cebolleta said:


> A mí, como navarro, tamben me duelen los ojos y los oídos cuando veo u oigo "el Osasuna" en vez de "Osasuna", pero en el caso de ETA ambas posibilidades me parecen normales y "correctas".


Tienes toda la razón, pero a mi me ocurre todo lo contrario. Por ejemplo, cuando oigo una noticia que dice "_Osasuna ha goleado a domicilio_" me parece hasta incorrecto. Yo nunca omitiría el artículo "el". En Cataluña creo que no se omite. Desde luego en conversaciones entre amigos nunca.
Yo no sabía la causa de esta omisión hasta que un día leí el porqué en un foro deportivo, que coincide con la respuesta de Agró [#25].
La verdad es que yo siempre digo "_el Osasuna tal y cual_" como digo "_el CSKA ha vencido..._" aunque en ruso no exista el artículo. Pienso que es más difícil decir "_*El Las* Palmas ha ganado al Osasuna_" (¡Suerte que se llama _Unión Deportiva_! ).
Con el tema de ETA [o de la ETA] nunca me lo había planteado y creo que uso o prescindo del artículo según el contexto.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Jonno said:


> [...] por la razón que sea se ha usado sin artículo, como tantos otros acrónimos y siglas: UGT, CCOO, TVE, CEPSA... No es común decir "la TVE" o "la CEPSA", aunque sepa que son nombres en castellano que significan "Televisión Española" o "Compañía Española de Petróleos, Sociedad Anónima".



Creo que el estimado Jonno ha dado en el clavo y ofrece una explicación a la "anomalía UGT": los acrónimos que se emplean como nombres de empresas no llevan artículo. UGT se ubica en el mismo campo léxico y por tanto a veces omitimos el artículo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quiviscumque said:


> Creo que el estimado Jonno ha dado en el clavo y ofrece una explicación a la "anomalía UGT": los acrónimos que se emplean como nombres de empresas no llevan artículo. UGT se ubica en el mismo campo léxico y por tanto a veces omitimos el artículo.



¿Tú crees, Quiviscumque? Mi vecino trabajaba en* la* SEAT.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Tú crees, Quiviscumque? Mi vecino trabajaba en* la* SEAT.



Vaya, has demostrado que mi hipótesis tenía pies de barro; no ha podido andar una noche siquiera  Pero me niego a aceptar que sea el mero capricho quien rija el uso del artículo con los acrónimos.


----------



## ErOtto

Quiviscumque said:


> Pero me niego a aceptar que sea el mero capricho quien rija el uso del artículo con los acrónimos.


 
Y puedes hacerlo... no rige la casualidad, sino *la* RAE, como ya puse más arriba citando *el* DPD. 



Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¿Tú crees, Quiviscumque? Mi vecino trabajaba en* la* SEAT.


 
Y yo, cuando voy a _Madriz_, cojo *el* TALGO, porque *el* AVE todavía no está operativo desde Alicante. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Quiviscumque

ErOtto said:


> Y puedes hacerlo... no rige la casualidad, sino *la* RAE, como ya puse más arriba citando *el* DPD.



Llevas -en parte- razón: el DPD (y la Gramática) tratan la cuestión del artículo de los acrónimos; pero solamente para fijar su *género*, no para determinar su *presencia o ausencia*.


----------



## Jonno

Venía a decir lo mismo  Definir el género de un acrónimo no implica que se use o no artículo. CCOO o TVE está claro que son de género femenino, pero el DPD en ese artículo no dice que debas ponerlo o no.


----------



## Cebolleta

Como primera aproximación, se me ocurre que una posible regla sería la siguiente:

_Se usa el artículo delante de una sigla cuando también se usa al expandir la sigla._​


Ahora bien, en algunos casos la expansión de la sigla puede implicar añadir palabras. Por ejemplo:
Voy en Alta Velocidad Española (extraño, pero...) --> Voy en AVE
Voy en el tren de Alta Velocidad Española --> Voy en el AVE

Ha dicho Euskadi Ta Askatasuna --> Ha dicho ETA
Ha dicho la organización terrorista Euskadi Ta Askatasuna --> Ha dicho la ETA​
En ocasiones se usa el artículo o no en función de lo que se quiera remarcar:
Está afiliado a la Unión General de Trabajadores --> Afiliado a la UGT (recalca "unión")
Está afiliado a "Unión General de Trabajadores" --> Afiliado a UGT (es simplemente un nombre propio)​
Por supuesto habrá otros problemas si las siglas lo son de palabras en otro idioma, en particular si quien habla o escribe entiende las palabras en el idioma original, pero eso es otra historia.


Por otra parte, no hay que descartar el intento de los periodistas por encontrar expresiones originales. Los españoles estamos hartos de oír "El presidente se ha reunido en Moncloa" en lugar de "El presidente se ha reunido en La Moncloa" (La Moncloa = el palacio de La Moncloa, sede de la presidencia del gobierno español y residencia del presidente).


Es sólo un intento: espero respuestas contradiciéndome antes de dos minutos. Las podemos considerar como excepciones, aunque puedan ser más los casos excepcionales que los regulares.


----------



## Popescu

Agró said:


> Esa es mi suposición (para explicar la omisión del artículo).
> 
> Respecto a lo de "ser de Tudela", ¿qué tiene que ver? No soy de Tudela, solo vivo aquí, pero aunque así fuera, ¿"ser de Tudela" excluye saber euskera?



Es que cómo has dicho "por estas tierras" y en la ubicación pone Tudela pues me ha hecho gracia, sin malos rollos Agró.


----------

